# Has anybody tried getting DSA without having complications?



## lizabetic (Jan 26, 2011)

So I was browsing the Diabetes UK website and I came across this page:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/MyLife-YoungAdults/Work-and-study/College-and-university/More-money/

It suggests that with the Disabled Student Allowance you may be able to get it if you require more food than other students. 
So I think I do, it sort of seems selfish but when its something you can't help, the fact i'm wheat intolerant really adds to it because freefrom foods are so expensive. Generally I spend between 30-40? on a weekly shop, I don't even buy much meat like literally some chicken every couple of weeks and occasionally sausages or mince meat but never ever loads. Borderline veggie hah . 

It seems more justified since I have a problem with hypo-ing a lot. 

Also on topic, is anybody familiar with what "rights" do I have being diabetic when it comes to exams/deadlines and such... 
Thanks!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 26, 2011)

I know it is the minority, but there are people who claim everything they can get. 

I don't think you are selfish for seeing if you can get money for special or different food to help keep you healthy. I know it is not exactly the same, but I think people can also get prescriptions from the doctors if they have a gluten intolerance. The foods matter (not sure of web adress) web site may be able to give more information too.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 26, 2011)

In my view, it never hurts to ask, they can only say no but at least you tried. Although the government are trying to curt the amounts of benefits paid out, there are an awful lot of folk out there who may be entitled to things thet don't claim. You should definitely try.

As for exams, I think you may be able to make the invigilators aware ahead of time that you could go hypo and if that does happen you may also be able to arrange a resit. Other than that I don't think there are any special rights/rules.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 26, 2011)

If you dont ask you dont get, seems that you will need to fill out a lengthy form to prove you need more food for hypos, dont know what kind of things they will ask though, for example if you can just drop your insulin to solve the problem then they might not pass you.......

Just give it a go.............


----------



## lizabetic (Jan 26, 2011)

Caroline said:


> I know it is the minority, but there are people who claim everything they can get.
> 
> I don't think you are selfish for seeing if you can get money for special or different food to help keep you healthy. I know it is not exactly the same, but I think people can also get prescriptions from the doctors if they have a gluten intolerance. The foods matter (not sure of web adress) web site may be able to give more information too.



Wow, amazing site I hadn't heard of that before. Currently looking at all the biscuits and cakes I can't have though :'( 

Totally forgot you could get stuff on prescription, reminds me of when I was younger, the only stuff that was around and the discusting bread there was.  Though really I do only get pittas and breakfast muffins for freefrom stuff. The rest is literally food to keep me going like veg, eggs, cheese etc. 



novorapidboi26 said:


> If you dont ask you dont get, seems that you will need to fill out a lengthy form to prove you need more food for hypos, dont know what kind of things they will ask though, for example if you can just drop your insulin to solve the problem then they might not pass you.......
> 
> Just give it a go.............



haha perhaps the fact i'm not even on insulin might flummex them. Then again they could also say well your bodies correcting itself anyway - _yes_ but the fact i zone out pretty bad during (i let this happen once it was horrid) nor can i speak or walk particularly well are probably not something i want to let happen to me often!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 26, 2011)

lizdiz247 said:


> haha perhaps the fact i'm not even on insulin might flummex them.




no insulin..........?


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 26, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> no insulin..........?



Me Too! If you're a Type 1 and not on insulin, what do they have you on?


----------



## lizabetic (Jan 26, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Me Too! If you're a Type 1 and not on insulin, what do they have you on?



Woo! Erm i'm not on anything actually, its complicated. I was type 1, on insulin but now i'm possibly Maturity-Onset Diabetes of the Young. MODY... 
I do not have any idea why I had to be on insulin to start with though, obviously had too high levels but why :/


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 26, 2011)

People who are Gluten Intollerant are entitled to prescription of certain foods, not sure of the whole list, but it does include gluten free bread, crackers and flours for cooking, there are restrictions of amounts you are allowed to have at any one time but it does really help out...  Good thing is that the array of gluten free foods via the supermarket is getting a lot better and cheaper...

As to your exams you are entitled to adjustements, but for the diabetic this really surrounds actually sitting the exams itself, not deadlines of getting exam work in over the course periods..

You do need to make your course provider know of your diabetes at the begining of the course, this is to ensure that the correct compensation are allocated for the student, whether the particular medical condition has a ongoing compensation throught out the course, where course work marks are adjusted to reflect the disability, and that any necessary deadline adjustments are required at what set of conditions will set this into place!

Also as a diabetic an allowance during exams will be put into place, you will be allowed to take your meter and hypo kit into exam, arrangements to ensure that if you need to leave the exam room to treat, inject or consum foods etc will be done so under supervision (this can also include a specified area/room) as not to effect your exam result..

If you don't apply for the DSA you never know if you were or weren't entitled to it...   After all they can only say yes or no to you..


----------



## Liz! (Jan 26, 2011)

i applied when I was doing an MA. I'm not allowed to drive because I have no warning symptoms of hypos, and live in a village, and I was getting a lift to Uni but then my days changed at Uni and my lift was of no use. I applied to get taxis (otherwise I wouldn't have been able to carry on, there was no bus service from me to the Uni and a taxi both ways cost ?40 a day). I had to be assessed, and because I was having other problems (but I would never have mentioned them if I hadn't been asked questions) I was given the taxis, a digital recorder (as I don't know when I'm hypo, a couple of times my notes had petered out during lectures!) and a couple of other things which were very helpful.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 26, 2011)

*Gluten free foods on prescription*

It's not true to say that people who are wheat or gluten intolerant get free prescribed foods - a diagnosis of Coeliac Disease is required. Information on Coeliac UK website here http://www.coeliac.org.uk/gluten-free-diet-lifestyle/food-on-prescription

Lizdiz - most colleges have disability specialist officers, so I'd strongly recommend talking to an expert. Good luck with your course.


----------



## lizabetic (Jan 26, 2011)

Copepod said:


> It's not true to say that people who are wheat or gluten intolerant get free prescribed foods - a diagnosis of Coeliac Disease is required. Information on Coeliac UK website here http://www.coeliac.org.uk/gluten-free-diet-lifestyle/food-on-prescription
> 
> Lizdiz - most colleges have disability specialist officers, so I'd strongly recommend talking to an expert. Good luck with your course.



I do indeed have coeliac disease  Fortunately never had to go for a horrible biopsy or anything since my mum was the same but nevertheless its obvious I do. Thanks for your comment. I probably ought to speak to somebody..


----------

